# Kancoat spray coating



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking at the you-tube videos like looks very good. Anyone used it or got hold of it over here?

NB: Please don't use this thread to talk about other products

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDcQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DJkJj1ntneS8&ei=l1XoT5z7DInV4QSN6YTSAQ&usg=AFQjCNGy-Vape-ELdaflLS_-nMIL9d-U4w

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCsQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Do-ToGb_XqCU&ei=l1XoT5z7DInV4QSN6YTSAQ&usg=AFQjCNHMN6qgQyYGIZiMGNXUSbHHh2BW-g


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks very good, id be interested to try the smaller size if we can get it in the UK or somebody can organize a group import?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

There is another thread started today saying is it the same as EXO...looks like it is available in the same size but for the ASIA pacific markets....I know who I would rather order from!! :thumb:

Can we talk about the new BOLD 2in1 I saw in Tesco at the weekend now please :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Alibaba list it MOQ 500 though


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

do anyone got any chance to try this product ??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Minimum order is very annoying on this. Been trying to buy bulk but in smaller than everyone wants to sell at. Then of course the large customs bill afterwards will be a pain!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going to get some through a distributor, but never bothered in the end. I'll PM you my contact Matt. :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

If You order 300 sets price is $40 per set ... plus all taxes can't believe how big profit some company make on this


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alzak said:


> If You order 300 sets price is $40 per set ... plus all taxes can't believe how big profit some company make on this


This may not be strictly true. The last shipment I brought from Japan ULTIMATLY cost more in shipping than product after delivery (classed as dangerous goods) and then customs. I got my customs bill before I even got the product. Was not happy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Alzak said:


> If You order 300 sets price is $40 per set ... plus all taxes can't believe how big profit some company make on this


As stangalang has quoted the shipping would be horrendous on this as he has mentioned it is Hazardous goods (IATA class 2.1 to be precise) and requires specialised shipping and packing for it to go airfreight. Once the airline has fleeced you for every penny you have to put it on the plane and been delayed for a few days or weeks due to poor paperwork or a damaged box, uk customs get their hands on it.... now the fun begins!

The shipment then has to be cleared by a agent who will charge a bit extra seeing as you are a "one off" and charge you for:-

Clearing the goods
Use of deferment (account with customs)
any tax and duty 
conversion of currency for shipping from x-uk(usually at a higher rate than at the post office) 
Airline handling 
delivery
any storage at uk destination (you only get 24hrs from arrival)

And seeing that it is hazardous goods they usually put a slight premium on everything.

So your 10-? cans of product x that have cost you a net of £25 a can will now cost near to £80!

Is it worth the grief? ...... in my opinion no, just let the people who deal with it in this country day in and day out deal with it.
If it is the same a another product we get, but branded different then so be it ..... there will be a reason why the price is high..... importation Charges!

By the way 15 years in airfreight if you want to know how i know about this! :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I will not argue with You but You can get it much cheaper that £80 for can. (legally)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Alzak said:


> I will not argue with You but You can get it much cheaper that £80 for can. (legally)


yes you probably could get it cheaper if you shop around and get a few quotes, the best bet would be to put it on the slow boat from china and the shipping will be next to nothing then .... even for haz mat cargo, you just have to wait around 6-8 weeks.

So i had a bit of spare time so i done a quick very Rough cost on the shipping on this......

sea freight would be around £230-£280 + import duty and vat
clearance and delivery in that price.

the vat on this will be the killer, based on the 300 units costing $12,000 the vat comes to £1540ish, and then there is duty on top of this! :doublesho

The main problem is that you have to buy 300 units and that's to make it cost effective

I think your best bet if you wanted to try it is contact one of the traders on here that have contacts in Japan or wherever it is made and ask them to send a "sample" can over, or ask one of you asian based members if they can send someone a can.

I am interested to know the results from this as i am a regular EXO user, and i would like to see if it is the same.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

It is the same product 100%


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I will not argue with You but You can get it much cheaper that £80 for can. (legally)


No arguments there, I'm just saying it's not "as easy" and "as cheap" as people think. But yes, same products cheaper elsewhere


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Each to their own but I wouldn't fancy using a glass coating from a spray can.. When you see what asbestos does in your lungs... but like I say, each to their own.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Exactly. And I have quite a bit of potentially nasty products that I do choose to use. That's why I said 'I wouldn't fancy using' and 'each to their own'. I'm sure some people wouldn't use products I use in the manner I use them. I don't give a hoot weather other people want to use glass spray tbh. I do however see where you're coming from on the H&S side. I'd imagine it's somewhere along the lines of goggles, mask, gloves but I doubt everyone would follow that entirely, like with any other potentially hazerdous product.

It does state this on the box:
WARNING HARMFUL IF INHALED
FOR INDUSTRIAL USE ONLY- BY PROFESSIONAL TRAINED USERS. NOT FOR SALE OR TO USE BY THE GENERAL PUBLIC


:thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Most people don't do anything beyond reading a review on here - i swear that many never read the label at all!


Agree 100% mate.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Was browsing round YouTube for nano/ceramic coating videos and came across this one.....






Now ok 10:1 is weak but you would expect a £80+ product to hold up better!??!!!!

Not to mention when you look into the health implications wow this stuff sounds like the modern day asbestos.

I hope all users of this are using proper breathing masks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I was present for that. The product was applied by rob himself a month or so earlier, the conditions were good but in fairness he sprayed it with water immediately afterwards to demo it's behaviour, and in my own tests premature wetting kills nearly ALL coatings

That said it is billed as a 2 year crystal coating which it is not, and it isn't really very resilient to medium to harsh chemicals. 

Crazy wicked water behaviour though :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> I was present for that. The product was applied by rob himself a month or so earlier, the conditions were good but in fairness he sprayed it with water immediately afterwards to demo it's behaviour, and in my own tests premature wetting kills nearly ALL coatings
> 
> That said it is billed as a 2 year crystal coating which it is not, and it isn't really very resilient to medium to harsh chemicals.
> 
> Crazy wicked water behaviour though :thumb:


Interesting....still not very good for the wedge it costs though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi mick if you take a look at my old youtube page with the chemical testing i did on load of sealants afraid to say Exo come last (test were done 7 days after application kept fully dry and applied as all manufactures say of course took photos etc of each one being applied with use of temp guage and PosiTector DPM) but on flip side it does have the best beading on car for first few months only trouble with it is if you use akaline product on it goodbye nice beading.

http://www.youtube.com/user/BespokeCarCare?feature=mhee


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Interesting....still not very good for the wedge it costs though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's why the pro's are using a hard coating underneath of Kancoat 

You can have the same effect by using ArtDeShine 2K 2 stage coating for much less. 

The ArtDeShine 1K coating is probably the closest to Kancoat, but in a shipping friendly package, and of course for a damn lot cheaper.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> That's why the pro's are using a hard coating underneath of EXO.
> 
> You can have the same effect by using ArtDeShine 2K 2 stage coating for much less.
> 
> The ArtDeShine 1K coating is probably the closest to Kancoat, but in a shipping friendly package, and of course for a damn lot cheaper.


I think the 1k has better akaline resistance aswell


----------

